

Team models Jupiter's Trojan asteroids inside a single atom - sharkbot
http://www.tgdaily.com/general-sciences-features/61003-team-models-jupiters-trojan-asteroids-inside-a-single-atom

======
cschmitt
This is pretty cool.

